# SOLD  Bicycle Photos Group #1



## Howard Gordon (Dec 11, 2022)

*SOLD  *10 photos.  Standard size envelope to compare size.  Shipping included-CONUS.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 11, 2022)

$10


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 12, 2022)

Thankyou, no deal


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Dec 14, 2022)

25


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 15, 2022)

Deal , thankyou. Paypal  hjgordon@verizon.net. Need name and ship address


----------

